# Can't destroy virtual machine.



## fender0107401 (Aug 4, 2019)

in /etc/rc.conf

```
vm_enable="YES"
vm_dir="/data_pool/bhyve"
```


```
root@PC-bhyve:~ # vm destroy vm-freebsd-00
Are you sure you want to completely remove this virtual machine (y/n)? y

root@PC-bhyve:~ # ls /data_pool/bhyve/
.config        .img        .iso        .templates    vm-freebsd-00
root@PC-bhyve:~ # vm destroy vm-freebsd-00
Are you sure you want to completely remove this virtual machine (y/n)? y

root@PC-bhyve:~ # ls /data_pool/bhyve/
.config        .img        .iso        .templates    vm-freebsd-00
root@PC-bhyve:~ # vm list
NAME           DATASTORE  LOADER     CPU  MEMORY  VNC  AUTOSTART  STATE
vm-freebsd-00  default    bhyveload  1    256M    -    No         Stopped
```
Why I can't delete it?


----------



## IPTRACE (Aug 4, 2019)

Have you tried to remove file from `ls /dev/vmm` ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2019)

How's the VM configured? Did you use a zvol?


----------

